# More of the puppies



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

People have been asking for even More pics of the pups, I can't imagine why?! 

So I just looked in and three of them (Lucky, Bullseye and Splodge), were sleeping lined up at the end of the bed closest the heater...










The other lot, were piled up at the other end of the bed, leaving no room for mum I might add 










You can tell Patch's gonna look like his collie daddy, look at his face 










Patch, and Bullseye hugging Ruby










Little Smoky asleep on top of the pile.










My boy, Dave.


















Sleeping on his paw 










Hope you enjoy 

x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh they are so cute....great pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

They are lovely colours hun x


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

This is such a nice pictures awhhhhhh!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww they are really sweet xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are so sweet, Thx for keeping us updated.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are Sweet & growing so quickly!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG awww they look luvly and snuggerly


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great piccys.
I like the little one with the patch on his eye - is that bullsye and also Ruby...
There all sooo cute!! and looking bigger!!  xxx


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

So Cute, but how did you come up with so many good names!?!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

firstforpets said:


> So Cute, but how did you come up with so many good names!?!!


With a little help from some loveryl forumers of course! 
And Dave, cos he's my li'l fave an I love that name 

x


----------

